# Dock Diving Question



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

IMO, for long/competitive and repetitive jumps - best to wait until at least 18 months old. 

For socialization purposes (getting them use to the water and water retrievals) being a puppy would be fine.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you! It would start out being mostly for fun for him and a way to engage his mind and some physical activity/fun. Who knows if we ever ended up being competitive. But his health comes first for me!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I've looked into dock diving before and their official rule is that a dog must be six months old to jump. I agree with what Brave said about avoiding repetitive jumps.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Eclipse said:


> I've looked into dock diving before and their official rule is that a dog must be six months old to jump. I agree with what Brave said about avoiding repetitive jumps.


Exactly the sort of information I'm looking for! It's far too early to do it, I'm just trying to figure out what sort of activities are available in my area, and what age is a SAFE age to get them started, without compromising their health. 

Since we are in an apartment, I want to plan early for what sort of fun activities Noah and I can get involved with, to keep him happy!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm really interested in dock diving for Rusty too! Let me know how everything goes for you and Noah


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My Ben started dock diving into our pool at 6 months old, LOL. I let him jump and swim several times a week last year and will let him do it again, as soon as I open the pool. But, it is totally different from a competition - he usually jumps in and stays in the pool swimming till I tell him it is enough. Ben is 16 months old.

I do know a reputable breeder though, that has a cousin of Ben, same age. She did let her dog compete last year - so I don't think jumping into the water really hurts the joints. Jumping into water is not as hard as coming down and landing on dirt or grass.


----------

